#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook: How to set a specific group of members/email address

## Ericng

Hi all,

Problem: Every month I need to send an calender invitation to a group of people (50 members), the process requires me to re-type or copy-paste the name/email address from previous month's invitation email. Is there a way to set a *group* of members I want to send to or write a macro to auto include these people in the email?

Thank you very much in advance.


SOLVED: Thanks.

----------

